# Fenix BT10 or BT20?



## Cash Hunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Fenix has announced its new bike lights BT10 and BT20. BT10, utilizes Cree XP-G(R5) neutral white LED, MSRP $80, delivering max 350 lumens(ANSI standards); BT20, utilizes Cree XM-L(T6) neutral white LED, MSRP $100, delivering max 750 lumens((ANSI standards)). Which one would you prefer? For the LED, how about cold white LED?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

BT10 seems only applicable for road riding. BT20 is on the lower end of brightness, especially at that price point. Is that price for the entire kit, or just the light head?


----------



## Ryan C. (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd agree, the XM-L is the only one worth considering for off-road use.

It's very hard to judge light output from manufacturer specs, I'd assume it's going to be about the same brightness as most other single emitter XM-L lights (MJ-808e, XERA, etc.) until someone can do an unbiased test.

All things being equal, neutral white LEDs are "better" than cool white in that they have a higher color rendering index so the trail looks less washed out, more colorful, and more three dimensional. However, there's only a marginal difference between the T6 neutral and cool versions. The neutral is usually a 5000K color temp, and about 70CRI, where the cool is usually around 6500K, and 65CRI. For reference, a halogen bulb is about 3200K and 100CRI. Those icky orange sodium vapor street lights are 1800K and 5CRI.

It's also best to not mix colors, it gets pretty distracting. So if you already have cool white LEDs on the bars for example, it's best to stick with that on the helmet.

The beam pattern looks interesting on this, looks like it has some sort of split reflector to get two separate patterns out of one emitter. That might be a good selling point if you only plan on having one light. 

I think that the price does not include battery holder, batteries, or charger, so you'd have to compare the pricing to something like the XERA at $80 for the lighthead. We'll have to wait and see what they actually sell for. If the battery holder price is decent, the holder might end up being a bigger seller than the light considering the DIY and replacement market.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

nit picking, but CRI for NW XM-L is 75  Interesting to see a light company come out with NW lights, hopefully we'll see more of them.

Cash Hunter - I believe I've asked this question already, ARE YOU THE FENIX REP ON MTBR? Wouldn't hurt to say so explicitly, all the other light maker reps now do so. Makes the whole thing look more professional and people will know who to ask if they have questions about Fenix lights.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

What interests me most about the link to these lights, is the battery packs. They look like nice, waterproof, hard shell cases, where you add your own 18650s. The two cell one for helmet mount duty has my attention. Paired with Pani 3100s or 3400s it could make one heck of a power source. Upgradeable at a reasonable price as chemistry/capacities increase

I already have a Nitecore Intelicharger for my for my 26650s, so charging the 18650s separately, and having spare batteries in the backpack isn't an issue for me.

I wonder if they are plug comparable with other other lights? Will they be available on their own, and how much will they cost?

A neater option than roll you own and drench in Plastidip.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

The battery pack has a reversed plug so it is not comparable with other light heads.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Not true. I checked my bt10 battery pack with a meter and the center is +.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Better late then Never. (Nearly 2 years late) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

